# Playing with Opposite Gender?



## Flare (Jun 16, 2017)

Do you like playing with the opposite gender of what you are every once in a while?

I don't mind it, sometimes there are times where I would play with the Female more than the guy like in Pokemon Platinum I would pick Dawn and would pick May in Omega Ruby, Rosalina and Luma could count as they are my Mains (though Luma is Male) in Smash, but overall I wouldn't mind picking the Female every once in a while!


----------



## Aniko (Jun 16, 2017)

9 times on 10, I play with a male character, and sometimes a female character (depends on the design and options). On Animal Crossing my main character is female, she's like a virtual daughter to me, I also have a male character.

*I'm supposedly a girl btw...


----------



## karixia (Jun 16, 2017)

I know a lot of guys who play as female characters but I don't know many girls who play as guys


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

Yeah, before I used to play as the male character for fun.. and pretty convincing for some reason, haha, not many people believed I'm female so yeah. Now I usually go with female ones because they have better clothes most of the time.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 16, 2017)

It depends on the game. If it's like an avatar kind of character I'll most likely choose a male character. Examples include Harvest Moon, any MMO, Sims, Skyrim, Fallout, Pokemon, Fire Emblem, Animal Crossing, etc. If it's a game where a female is their own character I'll play as them a lot. Examples include fighting games like Injustice 2, Smash Bros series, Mario series, Hyrule Warriors, etc.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 16, 2017)

i normally play female characters, but i guess its more of a coincidence


----------



## Bowie (Jun 16, 2017)

Never, actually. I'd much prefer to go with my actual gender and then customise them the opposite gender if I feel the need to.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 16, 2017)

It depends on the game.


----------



## Tao (Jun 16, 2017)

If it's a character creation 'role play' kinda thing, most of the time I'll go with a female character. 

I dunno why. Possibly because I'm not one for self inserting myself as the main character into things, and a female avatar helps to make that distinction between me and the character. I get more into the 'role' rather than just 'playing a game'.
I also think women tend to have the better customisation options and I care way too much about making my character look nice. Visuals > Stats

Pokemon and Animal Crossing are the only games I can really think of where I've gone with a male for whatever reason...Probably because I like the idea of surrounding myself with fluffy animal friends.




If it's a game with pre existing characters, it depends on the characters. I'm not going to pick somebody "because girl" if they play like crap.

Saying that though, I still end up using/maining a female character a lot of the time. Taokaka, Noel, Cassie Cage, Raven, Tira, Talim, Lucina, Ibuki, Sakura, Mercy, D.VA, Ana...If I went through every game I play, there probably isn't one where I don't 'main' at least one female character, but there's at least a couple where I don't use the guys at all.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 16, 2017)

Nah, I never play with the opposite gender but only because i've never liked the male option more than the female. I main mostly female characters in overwatch i'll admit, but that's only because I find them the easiest to control. I would like to become better at Genji someday though.


----------



## mogyay (Jun 16, 2017)

the only time i think i've played as the opposite sex is in harvest moon when the girls were much cuter than the boys but recently they've been upping their game so i'll usually play as a girl in one file and a boy in the other

- - - Post Merge - - -

of course it'd help if they just let us have same sex relationships lmao


----------



## uyumin (Jun 16, 2017)

I play with the opposite gender in ACNL. There's nothing wrong with it. It's fun actually.


----------



## himeki (Jun 16, 2017)

do,,,,do people make a fuss out of playing a character of the opposite gender....just pick a character you like jfc


----------



## Aquari (Jun 16, 2017)

Sometimes but most of the time I pick the female character because their clothes/armor and overall design looks better


----------



## vel (Jun 17, 2017)

i try to do it sometimes, but it always feels like i'm lying to myself and i can't take it. if there isn't a choice, okay, but if there is i tend to go female.


----------



## Duzzel (Jun 17, 2017)

In ACNL I play male, but I like to make him pretty gender neutral. 
A few years ago I always played female, but recently play only male. The only issue I ever have is when relationships come into play, such as in Harvest Moon. But I find ways to work with what I've got. Just don't play those games


----------



## Romaki (Jun 17, 2017)

Nah, it always sucked being forced to play the opposite gender as a kid, nowadays I won't even pick up if the character that's supposed to represent myself entirely can't be female.


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 17, 2017)

I have but I like to play as my actual gender. Depending on the game, it's for dress up reasons most the time.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 17, 2017)

If it's a game like ACNL where I can make multiple characters, I like to have an even split of male and female, but I usually go with female as the main. Same with most RPGs


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 17, 2017)

gender is fake 
i choose the prettiest tbh


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Jun 17, 2017)

No I always play as female if I have the option it'd feel weird not to ☺


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 18, 2017)

Not really, most of the time I do female characters, I think ACNL is the first game I have made a non-female character and that's because I wanted a femme male as my mayor. I like, especially in fighting games and stuff, to make female bad ass characters cause I love watching my boss babe defeat the monsters and the patriarchy all at once. ^u^


----------



## Envy (Jun 19, 2017)

In games like Pokemon where you choose a gender from the beginning to stick with, no. Which is why I'm so frustrated that they are releasing Gold/Silver but not Crystal to VC. =/


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 19, 2017)

It can vary a bit for me, but I'll usually pick whichever I like best. I mean, by deafault, I'll usually go for the male character, as I try to project myself into the game I'm playing, but that doesn't mean I won't pick the female character now and again. When I first played gen 4 pokemon, I picked Dawn, because I was watching the anime at the time, but I stupidly misspelled it Don!

Also, when it comes to games with predermined characters with different abilities (team shooters, fighting games etc.) I pick whatever resonated with me best. Although I suppose my general play style preference might end up making me more likely to pick a female character, because I either play as the giant tanky brute, or the fast technical character.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jun 21, 2017)

Not when I can help it.
As a girl when I can play as a girl I will. But some many games you have to play as a boy. XD


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 23, 2017)

If it's choosing a character from a ballot then I'd just choose whoever looks cool. If I'm making my own character then I usually pick female on my first run.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jun 23, 2017)

I play with guys too as long as they dont shake down my perfect trees down by accident.. my boyfriend did that once but i forgave him


----------



## Ezamoosh (Jun 23, 2017)

With things like ACNL and the newer Pokemon games I don't, I imagine it's because I'm trans anyway and it's nice to get to express myself in a way I see myself more freely in games like this. In stuff like overwatch with already fleshed out characters I of course will though since it's more about playstyle where they're concerned!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 23, 2017)

As a male, I like playing the female characters a lot. If the style is good, I would play female characters when there is gender choice.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 24, 2017)

i don't mind playing as male characters. but if i have a choice, i will play as a female.
sometimes i feel like guys play as female characters because they're hot or have big tiddies


plus, have u ever played as a girl in runescape or roblox

123 for hot gf


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 24, 2017)

Gotta be honest, I was expecting a different thread based off the title because hell yeah I'd play with the opposite gender more because dudes are salty.

But when it comes to player characters, I tend to just stick with a guy. Never really picked the opposite aside from maybe a second copy of Pokemon. If Mass Effect 3 didn't sour my experience with the series though I might have done a "Femshep" playthrough since a lot of folks praise Jennifer Hale's voice acting.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 24, 2017)

I rarely do. I usually always like the female design better than the male one. However, in Harvest Moon and Story of Seasons, I'm always male because I always like the female bachelorettes better than the bachelors.


----------



## Gamerpaul10 (Jun 24, 2017)

It depends on the game but just go with whatever you feel like or would have a better experience many people do a gender swap for x reasons lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 30, 2017)

Not in Animal Crossing or Pokemon (I feel a more personal connection to those games), but on games like Mario Kart, sure!
At first I thought you meant playing with someone of the opposite gender in multiplayer.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Gotta be honest, I was expecting a different thread based off the title because hell yeah I'd play with the opposite gender more because dudes are salty.
> 
> But when it comes to player characters, I tend to just stick with a guy. Never really picked the opposite aside from maybe a second copy of Pokemon. If Mass Effect 3 didn't sour my experience with the series though I might have done a "Femshep" playthrough since a lot of folks praise Jennifer Hale's voice acting.



Yeah, I'm not gonna lie, playing games like Animal Crossing and Mario Kart with girls has been a lot more enjoyable than with guys for a long time. I'm not trying to be stereotypical, but yeah, a lot of guys can be so immature about some of the most stupid things...


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 30, 2017)

Only if it's a turn-on. But it never is, so bleh.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 1, 2017)

Yeah, I'll do it occasionally. I've mostly done it in Terraria though.


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 1, 2017)

I do! For Pokemon games I usually look forward to playing as the male character on the other version. For example I'll play as Selene on Moon and Elio on Sun. 
In ssb4 my main is a male.
For Harvest Moon/Story of Seasons then it depends. If I prefer the bachelorette's design, I'll go with the male route, and vice versa. tbh just give me same sex relationships and I'll be happy.
If a game doesn't have a gender route and gives me a mc that's male I wouldn't mind either.


----------



## Garrett (Jul 1, 2017)

I usually play as male. One of my secondary New Leaf characters is female though, it's funny to see the small changes in dialogue with the NPCs.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Jul 1, 2017)

It kind of depends on what type of game for me. Usually if it's a game where the character is an avatar or something then I'll play as female, but if it's a game where the character is their own character then I'll generally go for whatever character I think is coolest, which is generally male tbh. 
I don't really mind either way honestly


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jul 1, 2017)

Tom said:


> Gotta be honest, I was expecting a different thread based off the title because hell yeah I'd play with the opposite gender more because dudes are salty.
> 
> But when it comes to player characters, I tend to just stick with a guy. Never really picked the opposite aside from maybe a second copy of Pokemon. If Mass Effect 3 didn't sour my experience with the series though I might have done a "Femshep" playthrough since a lot of folks praise Jennifer Hale's voice acting.



Femshep is amazing and comes off as way more badass than Mark Meer. I usually play male characters in video games (since I'm a dude too) but have rolled female toons as well depending on the game. Doesn't hurt to mix it up.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 1, 2017)

I only did it in Harvest Moon and Pokemon. I usually pick the girl over the boy if the boy doesn't have my interest.


----------



## Pixonii (Jul 3, 2017)

I play with boths gender, and I don't mind either but my choice really depends on the game and what customisation options there are! I believe I tend to play as the female more though, since they usually have more options! I really love games have an equal amount of nice customisation options for each gender!


----------

